# My new toy: Minolta SR-T 201 w/ photos



## Alex_Holland (Jan 18, 2011)

So I went and bought a well taken care of Minolta SLR this weekend. SR-T 201, with 50mm Minolta lens and a Canon Speedlite flash. 35 dollars. Clean, and works great. Here are some photos from the first roll. Kodak BW400CN, that came out weird. Kind of greenish in some angles and lights.

Some are underexposed, overexposed, some are out of focus. I'm still learning my way around the camera.




Minolta Roll 1 by brodown12, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Jan 18, 2011)

I wanted a Minolta SRT-201 sooooooooooooo badly when I was in junior high school!!

That was a really successful model for Minolta. Simple. Reliable. Priced fairly. Built to last.


----------



## Alex_Holland (Jan 18, 2011)

Derrel said:


> That was a really successful model for Minolta. Simple. Reliable. Priced fairly. Built to last.



Obviously it has lasted. Mine's in great shape. Although a bit intimidating at first, I feel more comfortable with it now. Analogue SLR's are really cool to play with. I love, love, love the light meter in the viewfinder. Greatest thing ever.


----------



## PASM (Jan 18, 2011)

Alex_Holland said:


> Kodak BW400CN, that came out weird. Kind of greenish in some angles and lights.




Nice shots. Try this b&w film, really good..
Fujifilm Neopan Acros 100 

Amazon.com: Fujifilm Neopan ACROS Black-and-White Negative Film ISO 100, 35mm, 36 Exposures: Camera & Photo


----------



## swimswithtrout (Jan 18, 2011)

I had the 101 for many years then the XG-M.  Good cameras.


----------



## Alex_Holland (Jan 18, 2011)

PASM said:


> Nice shots. Try this b&w film, really good..
> Fujifilm Neopan Acros 100
> 
> Amazon.com: Fujifilm Neopan ACROS Black-and-White Negative Film ISO 100, 35mm, 36 Exposures: Camera & Photo



I don't think it was the film. I'm still fairly new to Analog Photography, so I'm just using drugstore film (Kodak BW400) but I'll give it a check sometime. I've been looking for some lower asa film (I love B and W) for my Minolta and my Holga.


----------



## Alex_Holland (Jan 18, 2011)

swimswithtrout said:


> I had the 101 for many years then the XG-M.  Good cameras.



My dad had the 101. He had lenses and what not for it too. Said he paid 200 dollars for the camera originally in a small camera shop in Memphis, TN in the early-mid 70's.


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 19, 2011)

I had a 101 (gave it to my son) that was a joy to have a long.  Great cameras!


----------



## Turbo (Jan 19, 2011)

BW400CN usually has a goofy cast to it.  (T400CN did too.)  Usually purple when I scan it.  Desaturate it...problem solved.


----------



## Alex_Holland (Jan 19, 2011)

Turbo said:


> BW400CN usually has a goofy cast to it.  (T400CN did too.)  Usually purple when I scan it.  Desaturate it...problem solved.



Yeah...definitely something funky happened at the lab...Because when Wal*Mart sends off a roll of 400cn to the Fuji lab it comes back good.


----------



## PASM (Jan 19, 2011)

Something funky will invariably keep happening at the lab because it's  chromogenic, pseudo-b&w.



Alex_Holland said:


> Turbo said:
> 
> 
> > BW400CN usually has a goofy cast to it.  (T400CN did too.)  Usually purple when I scan it.  Desaturate it...problem solved.
> ...


----------



## white (Jan 19, 2011)

The green cast is normal for Kodak BW400CN. It's a C-41 film; not true black and white.

Congrats on the camera. I have a SRT-202. I also like the simplicity of the hourglass/needle light meter.


----------



## Alex_Holland (Jan 19, 2011)

white said:


> The green cast is normal for Kodak BW400CN. It's a C-41 film; not true black and white.
> 
> Congrats on the camera. I have a SRT-202. I also like the simplicity of the hourglass/needle light meter.



Good to know. I've got a lot to learn about film. Oh well, just desaturate in Photoshop. Yeah, the light meter is pretty cool.


----------



## jhermes (Jan 19, 2011)

Good stuff!  I picked up the same camera and lens for $10 at a flea market and it's taken some of my best photos!


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 19, 2011)

Alex_Holland said:


> Turbo said:
> 
> 
> > BW400CN usually has a goofy cast to it.  (T400CN did too.)  Usually purple when I scan it.  Desaturate it...problem solved.
> ...


They shouldn't have to send it anywhere - it's C-41.


Are these scans of the prints, negatives, or pictures from a CD?

If you want to get rid of the color cast, scan in greyscale, or convert the files to greyscale if you're not scanning it yourself.


----------



## Alex_Holland (Jan 20, 2011)

> If you want to get rid of the color cast, scan in greyscale, or convert the files to greyscale if you're not scanning it yourself.



I scan the prints myself, so I guess just scan in greyscale. I kind of like the green though. green/purple kinda.


----------



## vidrazor (Jan 22, 2011)

The color casts you're seeing are a product mostly of the printer. This film is being printed on color paper. You're looking at crappy color chemistry and uncalibrated (or barely calibrated) color printers.

Although you can't really get a decent film scanner nowadays, a film scanner is still better than a flatbed. You'll get the most from your film and your Minolta if you scan the negs, whether you shoot true B&W or something like BW400CN (or chromes, for that matter).

About the only halfway decent film scanners nowadays (new, anyway) are the Plustek units.


----------



## sam.woolfolk (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice pictures, I have minolta X-7A, love it.  Takes amazing pictures, so simple and easy.  Minolta's the way to go!


----------



## Alex_Holland (Jan 23, 2011)

sam.woolfolk said:


> Nice pictures, I have minolta X-7A, love it.  Takes amazing pictures, so simple and easy.  Minolta's the way to go!



Very nice! I think that one's a little newer and more high-tech than mine, but a cool camera I sure.


----------

